# Dog purse carriers??



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been looking for these and can't seem to find them anywhere. I don't mean soft sided crate like things, I mean the Paris Hilton type dog bags. (Yes, these are fine if your small dog if properly conditioned and your dog isn't a fashion accessory.) 

I went to Home Good and only found one for teacup size dogs. Then I went to Petco. They didn't have any. Then I went to Petsmart and they had one purse type bad and it was ugly as sin and over $60...

Where the heck do you find these things? It would really help to be able to see it in person before purchase because some of them fold inwards and aren't suitable for any living creature.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When I went to superzoo there was this soft plastic crate that was being advertised, it was sturdy, pretty, practical, easy to clean, and even had a place to put water bottles. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of it! I'll ask my grooming friends that bought them for the name!

While I'm waiting for a reply, I found this
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...-Carrier-Bag-Crate-Cages-p0136/612654736.html


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

eBay. I found tons of nice ones. Also check out puppy purse.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm not really such a fan of the ones where the legs hang out. Seems like it would be really hard to find a good fit, uncomfortable and it wouldn't make the dog feel like they're able to hide.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

msminnamouse said:


> Where the heck do you find these things?/QUOTE]
> 
> They are everywhere here. :ahhhhh: I wonder what that means?  When all else fails, go on line and buy one.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

It's hard to tell from pictures alone whether it'll be a good fit for my dog or even comfortable or safe.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Will a mini even fit in one? I thought they were all for toys.  I have seen several of these here at Petco. You can buy them on line:
http://www.petco.com/shop/searchresults.aspx?Ntt=dog+purse+carriers
For a mini some of these are plenty big enough. The second page has the ones that look like purses. 
I have seen this one in the store and it looked sturdy. It also got good reviews:
http://www.petco.com/product/107940/Snoozer-Deluxe-Pet-Tote-in-Brown.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

Petflys makes some really great ones. I have their Rhino Resort style for my Cavalier (who's almost 15 lbs and by no means a teacup), he loves it in there, it's comfy and looks great! Here, I'll attach a pic.










Here's their site: Pet Clothing and Accesories - Welcome To Pet Fly's - Trendy, Edgy, Airline approved pet carriers for traveling in style, comfort and safety on board a plane, train, automobile or just hanging out with you.

Lots of privately owned pet boutiques carry these carriers here in Cali, not sure if you can find them by you to see them in person... worth a look. 

This site also has a lot of different styles: Puppy Carrier, Dog Purse Carriers, Designer Small Dog Bags


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For slightly larger dogs (mini rather than toy sized), I know people who have used baby slings or dog back packs to carry their elderly dogs. The dogs got to mooch around on easy bits, and got carried when the going got tough. The weight was distributed more evenly than with a shoulder bag, making it easier on the human.


----------



## RmR (Mar 12, 2012)

This is something I've been looking at for a while too. I live in NY and want to be able to take him around with me when I'm hanging out in the city, but I need a carrier for raveling the subway. 

I went and bought this one: TEAFCO - ARGO Pet Avion Airline Approved Carrier Black Medium It's got a sturdy bottom that detaches so you can clean it out if there's a mess and ventilation on both sides. 

I only have two problems: 1. It's kind of bulky. I hate having a huge bag to carry when I'm on the subway (especially when it's crowded. maneuvering around isn't much fun.) 2. Milo hates it. That one I think I could work on with lots of treats and time, but the bulkiness really bothers me. I haven't used this bag even once yet. 

I think I might sell it and get a sling type carrier. I got to try on a fundle sling while at a dog show a couple of months ago, but I'm hesitant to spend that much money on a dog carrier without having Milo there to try it out.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I only use the puppy purse in the summer when it is hot. Penelope loves it as she gets carried everywhere but she is not stuffed in a hot purse. You have to carefully measure to get the fit right and they only make them for small dogs. Here we are at a car show in July.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh, another thing I forgot to mention -- you can watch videos of carriers online, that'll usually make your decision easier without having seen it in person. If you search for "dog purse" or "pet carrier" on youtube, you should be able to find lots of reviews/demo videos. 

Here are some to get you started: https://www.youtube.com/user/SmallDogBreed/videos?query=carrier


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! A lot of good information. 

Lol. We don't have these every place like in Cali. Cali is like a whole other world than here. Maybe if I go near DC, I'll find some dog boutique stores.

I like the idea of a baby sling, except that it seem to support them in an upright position. I can't imagine that would be very good for a dog's spine. I did find some dog slings, however. 

I wish they made carriers big enough for spoos.  Ginger would be the perfect purse dog except for her size!


----------

